# Encad NovaJet 750 How do I use this? and how do I do Sublimation from a large format printer?



## lovelesses (Aug 24, 2009)

I just bought an Encad NovaJet 750 and was wondering how to use it. I've heard that I can do sublimation with it onto t-shirts, is that true? How? Thx!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

Encad printers are no good for sublimation because it uses thermal printheads.


----------



## lovelesses (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks!.............


----------



## vhanjj (Jul 18, 2010)

lovelesses said:


> I just bought an Encad NovaJet 750 and was wondering how to use it. I've heard that I can do sublimation with it onto t-shirts, is that true? How? Thx!


HOW IS THE PERFORMANCE OF YOUR Encad NovaJet 750?
IS THE QUALITY OF SUBLIMATION PRINTING IS GOOD?
PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF IS EVERYTHINGS GOOD IN SUBLIMATION PRINTING SO I CAN BUY A Encad NovaJet 750 ALSO, THANK YOU IN ADVANCE AND I WILL APPRECIATE YOUR IMMEDIATE RESPONSE.


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

Anyone, any luck using any non-epson wide format printer for Sublimation?? or any other option??


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Jinxplay said:


> Anyone, any luck using any non-epson wide format printer for Sublimation?? or any other option??


MUTOH is non-Epson


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Mutoh, Mimaki, Roland, etc.


----------

